# 2015 Worthogs Pale Ale Mania



## worthogs webmaster (5/7/15)

Hi all,

This is just a courtesy post to let you know that Pale Ale Mania is happening again. We are also still at the same place - 69 Main Street Diamond Creek. However it's been sold and renovated and rejuvenated to become The Windy Mile. They are a completely different type of restaurant and bar, a great place to unwind and enjoy good quality meals. 

Anyway, we usually set up out in the back of the restaurant, but this year we will be set up in the front bar. We do not yet know how this is going to work in terms of space, so we will NOT be accepting entries on the day for the first time this year. We will continue to accept entries at participating home brew shops until the day beforehand. 

Our entry form and information flyer can be found on our website www.worthogs.net.

*PALE ALE MANIA*​*Sunday 2nd August 2015*​*From 9:30am*​The Windy Mile​69 Main Street Diamond Creek​


----------



## worthogs webmaster (15/7/15)

We've been updating our list of sponsors and the current ones can be found on this new version of the flyer:


----------



## worthogs webmaster (15/7/15)

Also, if anyone is interested in helping out on the day, especially with judging - please contact me at [email protected], or call one of the guys on the flyer.


----------



## fraser_john (16/7/15)

worthogs webmaster said:


> Also, if anyone is interested in helping out on the day, especially with judging - please contact me at [email protected], or call one of the guys on the flyer.


Is there no pickup at the Geelong home brew supplies shop?

Cheers


----------



## Dan K (16/7/15)

Are you guys accepting postal entries from interstate? 

Cheers


----------



## worthogs webmaster (18/7/15)

Sorry, no, we don't pickup from Geelong. One of our members drives to each shop to collect the day before, and we're a very small club so we just can't go everywhere. You could certainly post your entries, but you'd need to be very careful about how you do it. I'd also suggest you let me know by email ([email protected]) that it's coming so I can regularly check our PO Box for it. 

Our address is PO Box 188 Greensborough VIC 3088.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (18/7/15)

P.S. We'd like to grow bigger, so if anyone's considering joining a brew club in the northern suburbs, please consider us. We mainly have members between Greensborough and Whittlesea, but that doesn't mean we don't want you if you're not in that region. Come check us out at Pale Ale Mania.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (22/7/15)

We've updated our sponsors again, check out the Pale Ale Mania page at www.worthogs.net for the most updated version, and support those who support us!


----------



## Yob (23/7/15)

Is there a list of drop off points?


----------



## Black n Tan (23/7/15)

On the entry form: "Entries can be left with Greensborough Home Brewing Supplies, Grain and Grape (Yarraville) or The Brewer's Den (Boronia) by 12:00pm the day before (Saturday 1st August), with your completed entry form and entry fee."


----------



## Yob (23/7/15)

beauty.. cmon carbonation caps, do your thang


----------



## worthogs webmaster (24/7/15)

I'm pleased to announce that this year we have a prize of a $100 voucher from Home Make It for the Best Club. We would love another club to come and win it!


----------



## Yob (24/7/15)

I would like to assist you with these desires


----------



## fraser_john (26/7/15)

Just bought my PET bottles to get my comp beer off the fridge.... plus a shameless bump to keep the competition threads in the New list


----------



## worthogs webmaster (26/7/15)

We have finally uploaded the 2014 recipe book. I'm hoping this year that placegetters send through their recipes much quicker. We have ended up publishing it with a few missing.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (28/7/15)

We are also looking for judges. If you haven't already received my request by email, please let me know if you're willing to help - [email protected]


----------



## fraser_john (30/7/15)

Unfortunately I only had one to enter, but I can now say it has safely landed at Grain and Grape! Thanks JC64 for providing the beer shuttle service!


----------



## Grainer (30/7/15)

Decided not to enter as my beer ended aup being a little hoppy for the category.. but looking forward to the judging


----------



## worthogs webmaster (31/7/15)

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Yob (31/7/15)

Ive one more to drop off in the morning... it's still in the fridge crashing so it's gunna be bloody fresh... 

I ferkin love this time of year B)


----------



## worthogs webmaster (1/8/15)

Last day to get your entries in! We'll be collecting them today from the drop off points listed on the flyer.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/8/15)

Damn - missed it :-(


----------



## worthogs webmaster (1/8/15)

Where are you? We're entering the details in preparation. So if you could get it to South Morang ASAP, you're still ok?


----------



## 2much2spend (1/8/15)

You're still OK


----------



## NealK (2/8/15)

Will the results be posted here tonight? How many entries did you get?
I hope it is all going smoothly!


----------



## worthogs webmaster (2/8/15)

Hi all, the day is over and the race has been won. We got an average number of entries, but were lacking in judges so we took longer than anticipated. I will try to get the score sheets scanned tonight for sending, and will upload the results when I get back, if possible, tonight.


----------



## fcmcg (2/8/15)

Westgate results for PA mania 
Grant M first in English PA
Neal K third in IPA
Michael Bowron first in Au PA
WEstgate second in club of show behind WH by 1 point.


----------



## manticle (2/8/15)

Here's a little bit of OT.

Every vic comp from biggest to smallest seems to struggle for judges yet there are a growing number of people keen to enter and get feedback on their beers.

It's extremely difficult to run an effective comp with insufficient judges.
If, as a competitor you wish for decent feedback on your brew, consider judging in at least one of the comps that occurs throughout the year. Don't leave it to the same small number of regulars. If you can review a commercial beer, brewery or case swap beer, you can be an amateur judge. All you need is the right attitude and to offer 1/2 a day's worth of your time.

Have a crack, help the comp scene grow (or at least sustain its current level)


----------



## NealK (2/8/15)

Woohoo! That is the first ale that I have ever scored a place with!
Thank you to the worthogs and everybody else who helped out. Sorry I could not be there today but I had family commitments.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (2/8/15)

I've updated our home page with the winning entrants. We are in the process of finalising the results for publication.


----------



## Helles (2/8/15)

.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (2/8/15)

What name was it under? I can check our list of entrants.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (2/8/15)

We have now updated our website with the results from today. We thank all of those who helped make today a success. Score sheets have been scanned and will be collated for emailing out tomorrow. If you were not in attendance today and have won a prize, you will be contacted shortly.

We hope everyone enjoyed taking part in the event.

http://www.worthogs.net


----------



## buckerooni (3/8/15)

Thanks for getting the results up and sheets out nice and quick - good stuff! 

Pretty chuffed landing 3rd in the APA category and congrats to the Worthogs for taking out the best club award.


----------

